# Can you identify this Leopard Gecko Morph..Please?



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,

Am totally unsure what Morph this Leopard Gecko is, he has nice lavender type colouring on his back. Do not know what the parents were sadly.

Any help would be appreciated, as looking for a new home for him, and do not know what to class him as.

Thanks again

























Thank you Nuttybabez, just added more pics which hopefully are better x
Thought Jungle, but wasn't sure....


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like a normal jungle. Can you post a pic of him including tail please?


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you ....did add extra pics to the post, hope it shows the tail enough:2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmm its difficult to tell with how his tail has spotted. I think I would be tempted to advertise him as a jungle anyway as that is what he is most likely to be.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for that:2thumb:. Was confused myself as to if he was normal or jungle, though he seemed to not fit the normal morph....hmm, confusing lol! Now I will put him as Jungle, so thank you:no1: x


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very "Snow looking" head and lavender markings, i wouldnt be suprised if you had some snows out of him.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks mack snow....


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Personally I'd be advertising his as a normal jungle, possible mack. You wont know if he's a mack or not with out beeding him.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you all so much, you have been a big help:2thumb: I just didn't know what he was lol. xx


----------

